# Anyone here breed bettas? :)



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

I know that Joeee is currently in the process... and Zenafish and Hung from niagara falls also breed them but who else breeds bettas in the GTA? Maybe we can trade fry


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Awee I wish I could again... I really miss it.


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

You also could try www.bettabreederscanada.com . I breed them but am in Cowtown.


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

I want to join bettabreederscanada but they need you to be in the IBC  I don't wanna pay to be in a barely active forum. Lol


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Frank has 65% off of all his Bettas, go look at his store. I sort of regret buying only a $19 and a $28, I wish I bought like five $45 fish.


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

I like frank's bettas but honestly they're too expensive. I bought 2 pairs for $50 at niagara falls from Hung, they're quality HMPKs and cheaper than frank.


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

well... contradicting my previous post, I just bought 1 male and 2 females from Frank because some of my breeding stock died  Pics soon! I would also like to see pics of you guys' bettas, adults and fry!


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

I will be starting a spawn in the next 3 weeks or so, the wife recently had twins so i had to take a break.


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

My blue halfmoon/ blue super delta spawn is coming along nicely, however my pink veiltail/ gray doubletail has progressed very well so far. At least 100+ fry swimming around now.


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow, nice. I have 27 fry from a Red dragon halfmoon plakat x crowntail spawn, and am currently in the process of spawning my white/platinum super delta pair from frank.


----------



## bettasandbeads (Aug 18, 2010)

*Breeding Bettas*

I also breed Bettas. 
Have had a dry spell this last year but am hoping for better luck this fall. Got in some new stock.
Some really nice girls for Ann Marie (fishclubgirl) when I was in Calgary in the early summer.
MosT of my spawns are what we (BBC) call "Cat spawns" after me. Since for a while where all my spawns where only 5-10 fry and I didn't see them until they came out of the Java moss or Java ball.
You should come out to the HDAS show in Oct, to see some nice Bettas on display. KWAS, Octoberfish also has nice Bettas in their show in mid Oct. I picked up two Best in Show for my Gray Butterfly male last year. Also Top points for Bettas at CAOAC, in the spring.
Maybe I will see you there.
Catherine


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

Sorry but is that show in Calgary?


----------



## bettasandbeads (Aug 18, 2010)

*Bettas*

HDAS= Hamilton and District Aquarium Society
KWAS = Kitchener/ Waterloo Aquarium Society
The HDAS show is just down the road from T.O. in Waterdown. Go to their web site and there is a map. The same with KWAS, their's in held in Waterloo and their site has a map to get there.
There are also Tropical Fish shows in Durham, London, Sarnia, and Brantford to name a few. Look west from Totonto and there is a whole world of fish clubs.
The Shows and auctions make a nice day out. They are held either on a Sat or Sunday.
So pack up your fish and come on out. You can get some great sales at the auctions too.
Catherine


----------



## bettasandbeads (Aug 18, 2010)

*Bettas*

CAOAC was held in Oakville this year. Next year Branford is having it. It will be at the Best Western just off the highway. Easy to get to.
There will be two days of speakers and the third day will be the show and auction.
Catherine

ps. Sorry for highjacking your post.


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

pretty long drive there.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

My betta still hasn't made a bubble nest >.>

I'm gonna take him out of the 5G tomorrow and put him into a 1G. I tried the fan method but it didn't seem to work. Any advice? xD


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

I tend to forget to NOT let the males see the females for awhile. Then when I put them in the breeding tank, the male gets bored and doesn't seem to want to build a nest. I just usually separate them out of each other's view for a few days and try again.


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

I was successful at breeding giant bettas. The interest grew from being told the spawning ritual of bettas, the hugging, wrap around and the squeezing of the eggs from the female and placing them on a bubble nest was something to wonder and behold. I witnessed all that and still amazed over the experience.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Firerox said:


> I tend to forget to NOT let the males see the females for awhile. Then when I put them in the breeding tank, the male gets bored and doesn't seem to want to build a nest. I just usually separate them out of each other's view for a few days and try again.


So I should keep him in his 5G and then just put the female in and keep an eye on her?


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

Joeee said:


> So I should keep him in his 5G and then just put the female in and keep an eye on her?


That's what I would do. I have two spawns going right now. For one, the pair has seen each other everyday. Not much of a bubblenest. For the second spawn, they haven't seen each other at all. The bubblenesting is going pretty fast.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Firerox said:


> That's what I would do. I have two spawns going right now. For one, the pair has seen each other everyday. Not much of a bubblenest. For the second spawn, they haven't seen each other at all. The bubblenesting is going pretty fast.


Damn, if I had only known I could have had a spawn by now. Do you have a 10G or a 5G?


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

qualityhitz said:


> My blue halfmoon/ blue super delta spawn is coming along nicely, however my pink veiltail/ gray doubletail has progressed very well so far. At least 100+ fry swimming around now.


Where are you located? I might be interested in a few bettas in a few months. xD



Firerox said:


> Wow, nice. I have 27 fry from a Red dragon halfmoon plakat x crowntail spawn, and am currently in the process of spawning my white/platinum super delta pair from frank.


How old are the red drag x CT fry and are they for sale?


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

Joeee said:


> Damn, if I had only known I could have had a spawn by now. Do you have a 10G or a 5G?


one spawn is going on in a 10g and another is in a 5g. I personally don't think it makes much of a difference.


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

Joeee said:


> How old are the red drag x CT fry and are they for sale?


They're around 3-4 months old, but I don't think any fish from this particular spawn will be for sale, as their finnage and coloring isn't up to standards. Might be selling a few generations down, as I'm trying to create Crowntail-Plakats.










Something like that ^


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Firerox said:


> I tend to forget to NOT let the males see the females for awhile. Then when I put them in the breeding tank, the male gets bored and doesn't seem to want to build a nest. I just usually separate them out of each other's view for a few days and try again.


What if my male doesn't want to build a nest or is too stupid to do so?


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Firerox said:


> They're around 3-4 months old, but I don't think any fish from this particular spawn will be for sale, as their finnage and coloring isn't up to standards. Might be selling a few generations down, as I'm trying to create Crowntail-Plakats.
> 
> Something like that ^


Can you post some pics? I'm interested in what they look like. ^.^


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

A Nicer Male








Same male with a female, breeding (Male ate all the eggs)








A few more


----------



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

If anyone has all-white bettas PM me :O


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm going to try and spawn my bettas tomorrow. I just took some of my green water which has been aging in my backyard for a while and put it into the 5G. As it has been in my backyard for a while and I did put a few plants to see whether or not they'd grow (they died ;[) I'm not sure if it's fish-safe or not. I put a few pregnant shrimp in and a single guppy fry (1.75 Months old approximately).

If a large amount of the stuff I put in there are dead at around 3PM tomorrow, I'm just going to breed my bettas in the 10G and use the egg-yolk feeding method with some first bites and some liquid fry food.
My green water also seems to be a bit cloudy and doesn't look as green as it did some time ago.


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

Bretzz said:


> If anyone has all-white bettas PM me :O












From Frank. A little too old to breed, though.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I just put mine together, the female is in a vase and the male is in the tank. He was flaring at her and displaying his fins a few minutes ago and seemed to get bored and stopped. He also has not started making a bubble nest. My female looks like she wants to jump out of the water and get down to business.

Should I remove her and put her back in in a few days?


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

Just keep them as it is for awhile. For my first spawn, the male took 2 weeks to built a 2x2 cm nest. I got frustrated and just let the female go, and now I have 27 fry from it


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Firerox said:


> Just keep them as it is for awhile. For my first spawn, the male took 2 weeks to built a 2x2 cm nest. I got frustrated and just let the female go, and now I have 27 fry from it


I read somewhere that sometimes the male won't build a nest until he can actually reach the female. If I don't see a nest in about 2 or 3 hours, or whenever I get bored, then I'll put them together for 15 minutes and watch them closely.


----------

